# Phillip the cornsnake



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

We were asked if we would rehome a little corn that was no longer wanted and of course i said yes  so meet Phillip whos a snow motley cornsnake










































:thumbup:


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow he's lovely. Me and the other half have had our little cornsnakes now for about 2 months and we love them.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Salazar said:


> Are these guys aggressive?


In general corns aren't no they are a tame snake


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Aw he is lovely. We have two Carolina Corn snakes. They are both around a year old now and are very tame. One was a non eater to start with but my husband got him eating ok after about two months of assisted feeds.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

MLB said:


> Aw he is lovely. We have two Carolina Corn snakes. They are both around a year old now and are very tame. One was a non eater to start with but my husband got him eating ok after about two months of assisted feeds.


i have 6 corns at the minute


----------



## Falice (Apr 1, 2012)

Lovely little one


----------



## tripo (Feb 21, 2013)

:001_tt1: he's a cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuty


----------



## Skyeli (Feb 22, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## anabil (Jun 7, 2014)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww bless, I do love the snows


----------

